# Raw food/dry food



## Ranger56 (May 14, 2016)

we are still looking for a puppy but have a question - if a puppy from a breeder is brought up on a raw food diet how hard on the puppy would it be to switch to a dry dog food? 
We use Earthborn holistic primitive natural for our dog now. I am not a big meat eater and can not imagine preparing and giving our puppy raw meat!!! I know raw might be better but...... Thanks!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I understand. I fed raw for a number of years and it's just not for me anymore. 

Gradually add in a little dry food, just as you would do when switching foods, gradually decreasing the raw portion and adding dry food.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Make sure your dog is drinking enough water with dry food. A dog used to eating raw will often neglect this.
Eric


----------

